# what does S&D 27 I mean?



## grugirl (Mar 26, 2011)

what does S&D 27 I mean? I have a brown bottle with a flared lid that says this on the bottom. Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Cheryl,

 Welcome to the forum.

 You're not giving us much to go on with your description. Could'ya stick up some good photos, as they would help to identify the type and era of the bottle. You might have a look around the BLM/SHA site, to get a better grasp of terminology and historic glass.


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Cheryl,
 Sounds like you have a medicine bottle, put out by Sharp & Dohme.

 Bill




http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/scripophily_2149_645869234" alt="Sharp & Dohme Manufacturing Chemists (Became Merck Sharp & Dohme)  - New York 1898" title="Sharp & Dohme Manufacturing Chemists (Became Merck Sharp & Dohme)  - New York 1898" align="center" border="0" vspace="0" width="250" height="169" hspace="0">[/align][/align][/URL] 


   PRODUCT DESCRIPTION      Early invoice from the [color="#0000ff"]Sharp & Dohme Manufacturing Chemists[/color]  dated in 1898. This historic document and has an  ornate border around it with a vignette of the company's building in  Baltimore. The invoice was issued to the Wannamaker Manufacturing  Company in Orangeburg, South Carolina. This item is over 109 years old.


  Sharp and  Dohme began as an apothecary shop in 1845 in Baltimore, Maryland. Its  success in the research and development of such important products as  sulfa drugs, vaccines, and blood plasma products. 

  In 1953 Merck merged with Sharp & Dohme, a  drug company with a similar history and reputation as Merck.

 The merger, however, was more than the combination of two  industry leaders. It provided Merck with a new distribution network and  marketing facilities to secure major customers. For the first time,  Merck could market and sell drugs under its own name.


----------



## grugirl (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to find out how to get pics to work here. DO I use the image button. I am going in search of directions. 
 Thanks.. I am so excited to be here.


----------



## grugirl (Mar 26, 2011)

Shoot, my photos are too large. I have to get some free editing software for my MAC.. 
 I am on it. Thanks


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 26, 2011)

Try this:  http://pixlr.com/editor/  It's very much like Photoshop.  Works well.
 Click Image then Image size...


----------

